# can you build this rod?



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

i have a team diawa 6' tony bean smallmouth bass edition spinning rod that i really like, but can no longer find anywhere to buy it online or elsewhere. can a replica of the rod be made?


----------



## al_milo (Apr 23, 2011)

*Rod Maker*

Try "[email protected]" She does outstanding work.


----------



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

Google it I did and found several for sale on different bass fishing forums between 60$ to 75$


----------

